# ntdll.dll meldet Fehler 00000010 Zugriffsverletzung



## Scarejojo (19. August 2004)

Hi,

beim Start meines selbstgeschriebenen Programmes in Delphi7 kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 77888216 in Modul 'ntdll.dll'. Schreiben von Adresse 00000010.


Helft mir bitte.

System:

Windows2000+SP4, Office2000,Norton2000, Delphi7.


----------

